# Al-Ko axle types? (BT & BTR)



## chilly

I'm looking at my Al-Ko handbook to ascertain which grease I need for the axle. It says that you should use RETINAX LX2 for 'BT axles' and STABUTHERM for 'BTR axles'.
I just wondered what the difference between the BT and BTR axles were? I can't find any other reference to the two types anywhere else in the handbook.

I'm pretty sure that I need RETINAX LX2 (which now seems to be called Gadus S3 by the way).


----------



## rayc

I believe that BTR replaced the earlier BT. I think the R stands for Replaceable Torsion Bars.
Any help?
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/60-hymer-motorhomes/100814-alko-torsion-axle.html

An interesting company who repair alko torsion bar tubes who reckon the greasing does very little good in any event.
http://www.fraserbrowneng.co.uk/index.php?c=al-ko-axle-repair


----------



## chilly

rayc said:


> An interesting company who repair alko torsion bar tubes who reckon the greasing does very little good in any event.
> http://www.fraserbrowneng.co.uk/index.php?c=al-ko-axle-repair


yes Ray, I saw the thread about them. I thought their refurbed axles were good value considering how much work they do on them. Nice little video too:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder if what they (FBE) say about greasing being a waste of time is factually correct, Alko have been doing it a long time, you'd think they would have sussed it out by now.


----------



## chilly

Does anyone know if there a way of definitely identifying which axle I have? (part number, serial number, dates fitted etc?). I don't want to put the wrong grease in.


----------



## rayc

chilly said:


> Does anyone know if there a way of definitely identifying which axle I have? (part number, serial number, dates fitted etc?). I don't want to put the wrong grease in.


What does it say on the plate on the axle?
I would think any lithium high melting point grease would do the job


----------



## dghr272

Grease options and tips here.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/149-fiat-ducato/107548-alko-chassis.html

Terry


----------



## chilly

dghr272 said:


> Grease options and tips here.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/149-fiat-ducato/107548-alko-chassis.html
> 
> Terry


Yes, but it doesn't tell you how to identify which actual axle you have (or have I missed something?)


----------



## chilly

rayc said:


> What does it say on the plate on the axle?
> I would think any lithium high melting point grease would do the job


I can't find a plate. Any idea where it is?


----------



## chilly

Right. I've found the plate and it turns out I have a BTR axle fitted. The handbook says I need to use Stabutherm grease for this type of axle.
I can't find stabutherm for sale anywhere (other than buying a great big drum for six hundred and fifty quid:surprise.
Does anyone know of any equivalents that are sold in 400g tubes?


----------



## cabby

You have not told us where the plate was.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## chilly

cabby said:


> You have not told us where the plate was.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


It was on the offside side of the van on the axle mount. Would have been easy to find had the van not been up against a wall. I've had to move the van away from the wall to read the plate.


----------



## rayc

I used Shell Retinax LX on my 2009 Rapido as per this instruction. Only my opinion but I think any equivalent grease will be suitable. [I know that it has been superceded by a Gadus grease].
http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages_faqs/axles-2.html


----------



## chilly

rayc said:


> I used Shell Retinax LX on my 2009 Rapido as per this instruction. Only my opinion but I think any equivalent grease will be suitable. [I know that it has been superceded by a Gadus grease].
> http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages_faqs/axles-2.html


I've got some Gadus Ray but the handbook says to use Stabutherm grease on my *BTR axle* (see attached pic). I need to find an equivalent to stabutherm. I don't want to use/mix the wrong type of grease.
The 'therm' bit of the name suggests it's a high temp grease. I'd feel happier if someone could suggest a definite comparable grease.


----------



## GMJ

Give the service department a ring at your nearest dealer for your MH (or indeed the garage you use for any work). I'm sure they would oblige...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayc

GMJ said:


> Give the service department a ring at your nearest dealer for your MH (or indeed the garage you use for any work). I'm sure they would oblige...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Or even an al-ko service centre such as essanjay in Poole. Make sure they service MH's and not just caravans
http://finder.al-ko.co.uk/


----------

